# Autotrail & Brownhills Newark



## 100000 (Jul 11, 2006)

March 2005 purchased from Brownhills Autotrail tracker E.K.S.
Loads of silly things went wrong toilet door flying open, oven door and cutlery drawer the same, fridge came loose moving around,oven electric igntion did not work but nothing major. All repaired by Brownhills

As new comers to motorhoming we made the mistake of buying too small and changed the Tracker for a Cheyenne but with the same layout two long settees hoping that things this time would be fine.

Wrong-- the lounge roof vent was stuck down with adhesive and could not be opened, unable to lock habitation door from inside, fridge lock faulty, fridge door seal did not fit correctly, drivers swivel seat did not swivel ( bought a detachable steering wheel to cure this), both driver and passenger seat bases were not bolted to the floor properly,fresh water cap did not lock, loud knocking from the over cab area GRP fault on roof and rear panel. Again all repaired by brownhills.

I see two problems first with Autotrail they have NO QUALITY CONTROL at the factory.

Brownhills did fix all the faults without question but the time it takes to get an appointment is awful they are selling loads of R/V's and the more they sell the harder it is to get a date for a service or repair, they are or we are a victim of there own success


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Obviously lots of faults to put right


Motorhomer


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Reading constant complaints about Brownhills, (I am not here to defend the company), but surely it is the manufacturers who should ultimately be held accountable for the faults found by purchasers? 

Of course Brownhills and other dealers should undertake a pre-sale check on anything they are selling, both new and old. One must appreciate however that it isn't until one drives it, travels in it, sleeps in it, washes in it, eats in it and of course relieves one's self in it, that faults can come to light. 

I own an American RV, (my third one) and must say that apart from the electric awning having ceased to work (and yes the fuse has been checked!) and some trim having come unstuck on my current one, (to be remedied on my return from Disneyland Paris this week), I have never experienced the faults on a US built R/V as I had on a UK built M/C and I have had two of these from new and one ex-demo one.


----------

